# A Confusing 'Mindset' for an Electric Car from Switzerland



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Swiss-based Mindset is set to officially debut its range-extended electric car, but there seems to be some widespread confusion on just how far it can go.

More...


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

This is a pretty sweet concept. Hopefully a car like this hits the market soon. I didn't see any mention of an American-market version.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

"The company hopes to build and sell about 10,000 a year with pricing estimated at between €50-75,000 Euros"

Ouch. Very cool but ouch. That's somewhere around $100,000 Pacific Peso (NZ Dollar).


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, that car would cost no less than $99,000 here in the US and it could cost as much as $150,000. Unless it's rocket-ship fast, I would not be willing to spend that much on a 2-door wagon. Its performance would need to best that of an uber-fast turbo-charged Mercedes Wagon.


----------

